# Stihl..how to tell year?



## BostonBull (Oct 10, 2005)

I couldnt find it in the search I know there is a thread covering this already. How do i tell the year of my Stihl by the serail number? OR is there another way of telling?


----------



## pboerschlein (Oct 10, 2005)

Send a email to Stihl, and they will try to help you out. They were not able to help me with my Wood Boss 028 AV though.


----------



## West Texas (Oct 10, 2005)

That's how I found out too; the Stihl people are very helpful. If the first number is a 1, then it was made in Germany. If the first number is a 2, it was made in the States.


----------



## Simonizer (Oct 10, 2005)

Look at the inside of the covers, tell me the first 4 digits.


----------



## BostonBull (Oct 10, 2005)

Simonizer said:


> Look at the inside of the covers, tell me the first 4 digits.




If you mean the crankcase covers the saw is intact. I have an older 200T and a 038 MAgII that I am wondering years on. If not the CC covers which ones and ill post tomorrow.


----------



## pboerschlein (Oct 10, 2005)

Simonizer can you tell from the part number inside of the back cover? like 1118?


----------



## Mange (Oct 10, 2005)

He can tell model from that number. He perhaps know how to tell more out of them too.
for ex.
1108 is 08
1128 is 044/046


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 10, 2005)

pboerschlein said:


> Send a email to Stihl, and they will try to help you out. They were not able to help me with my Wood Boss 028 AV though.



They did the same thing for me on my 028!


----------



## Stihl 041 super (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah id like to know what year my 041 is. Also which is better USA made stihls or Germany made stihls?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 11, 2005)

If Stihl can't or won't help and it was registered any dealer can tell you the first owner by going on-line to Stihl's Eservice system (every dealer was issued a log on recently).

If not, you can get a really good idea by comparing the serial number to the various stihl tech notes and IPLs. The serial numbers are roughly sequential and assigned by manufacturing period, so it doesnt matter if you look up a weedeater or a saw, the serial number will correspond to a date...

Examples: 
Tech note on 026 shows that in 31.95 (31st week in 1995) there was a plug put in the cylinder of certain models starting with serial number x32 252 138. The "x" is 1 for Germany, and 2 for the USA. This places 232 xxx xxx about August of 1995.

Tech note for 036 in 11.89, modification starting with serial number X39 108 850. 

Tech note 4.85 for the TS350. From serial number X13 927 613. Places 213 xxx xxx saws about April of 1985.

Doesn't take long with a bunch of IPl or tech data (even easier if you have a Stihl CD) to create a table with approximate dates for all serial numbers since the 9 digit form was created.


----------



## West Texas (Oct 11, 2005)

*Reply From Stihl Tech Rep*

Mr. Hobby,

We are in receipt of and thank you for your e-mail. Besides
the first digit, which is the plant identifier number, all other numbers are
just random sequences. There is no way to tell the date of manufacture of
the unit except by registration and production records. If you will provide
me with the serial number, I will research it and tell you when the chainsaw
was manufactured. Anyone can contact us for this information, and that would be the only way to find it.

Thank you again for your e-mail.

Best regards,
Wayne Lemmond
Technical Advisor
Stihl Inc.


----------



## BostonBull (Oct 11, 2005)

Good to know West!!


----------



## Stihl 041 super (Oct 12, 2005)

So if i want to know the year of my 041 all i have to do is email them my serial number? ALSO whats their email address?


----------



## Lewis Brander (Oct 12, 2005)

*Stihl 041 super:*

This is an address I have for Wayne Lemmond at Stihl it's: [email protected] . He was helpfull in mailing me the owner's/IPL manuels for my O8S. Take care. Lewis.


----------



## Stihl 041 super (Oct 12, 2005)

How long does it ussually take to get a reply?


----------



## Lewis Brander (Oct 12, 2005)

*Replies:*

Wayne replied to me within a day or two and it took him a week or so to copy and send me the owner's/IPL manuel to me, at no charge. He also said that Sthil was in the process of converting all their owners manuels/IPL's into PDF files, so that a person could download them from the StihlUSA site, but didn't know when they would be done. He seems like a nice fellow who will try to help you get what info you need. Hope this helps. Lewis Brander.


----------



## Jack_Shaft (May 31, 2007)

That email address does not work anymore...


----------



## 7ShawnT (Jun 1, 2007)

Just go to the Stihl website, and click on the "contact us" link, fill in the info, and press "email"

http://www.stihlusa.com/contact.html

Shawn


----------



## nap69 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi,seems someone might be able to date my 038 mag,serial no 118323952
Anyone able to give me a year of manufacture please?

Regards
Neil


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Sep 10, 2007)

West Texas said:


> Mr. Hobby,
> 
> We are in receipt of and thank you for your e-mail. Besides
> the first digit, which is the plant identifier number, all other numbers are
> ...




Neil, contact Stihl.

Ian


----------



## jkb041 (Dec 31, 2022)

West Texas said:


> *Reply From Stihl Tech Rep*
> 
> Mr. Hobby,
> 
> ...


Wayne, I have a number of 041 FarmBoss saws. If I send you the serial numbers could you try to date these for me? John Buckles


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Dec 31, 2022)




----------

